# New XM lifetime sub's?



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got an email from XM claiming they have a deal on lifetime subscriptions but won't quote a price without calling them. Anyone know if it is any different from the $399 that has been floating around? I'd pay that if I could add my other two radios for say $100 each but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I got an email from XM claiming they have a deal on lifetime subscriptions but won't quote a price without calling them. Anyone know if it is any different from the $399 that has been floating around? I'd pay that if I could add my other two radios for say $100 each but I doubt that will ever happen.


The last information I had was the $399.99 making it with tax $442.09. That was if you wanted XM only no "Best of". But the company is so straped for money right now they may well have lower it. Because they have been offering lower prices on yearly subs. The last price I heard on that was $77.00. I'm sure that is without the tax. I would call them and check on what you can do. I have even read in other Forums they were giving people months free to try to get them to give the new line up a chance. This may be a great time to make a deal. The only trouble with the lifetime sub. is you pay up front. So if the company goes out of business anytime soon that money will be gone. Because there is also no refunds on lifetime subs. So it is pay your money and take your chances.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll give them a call tomorrow if I have time I guess. I am not too worried about them going completely bankrupt. At the above price if I can just have them for 3 years or more I'll make out good.


----------

